# how often do you give them a bath?



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

as the title says, how often do you give you tiels a bath? everyday? every other day? once a week?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

a bath dish is offered daily but they don't take one every day - well sometimes they do 

but mine also love to be misted with a spray bottle and really get into it 

but on average at least twice a week they'll either take a bath on their own or I'll spray them


----------



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

I asked because I am not using a dish or cup for Wayne's drinking water. So I wanted to be on a safe side on giving him a bath/shower. So far he joined my daughter in the shower twice (using a perch with a suction), and Wayne enjoyed the soft mists from the shower spreading his wings and preening.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I shower mine at least 2-3 times a week, if not they'll get a misting instead if it's warm enough outside.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

mine refuse to have a bathe so they get misted 3-4 times a week and boy as soon as they hear the water running in the sink they get excited


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

To my mind it is only humans who want them to do this, keeping dander down etc. Some birds love a bath, mist, shower, others don't. They have preen glands to keep them clean. I wonder though, with daily showers that we are depleting their natural oils etc. A now and then shower if they like it I feel is a great enrichment activity.
I offer mine a dish in summer, it usually is not used, or mist and they  enjoy that mostly in hot weather. Here you can see some birds having dust baths, much the same I guess as us sometimes using dry shampoos that we brush out (or was that only the 70's? lol)


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Ours will occasionally bathe in her water dish, Lofty might too although we've never found her wet in her cage. Upstairs on the playgym, I'll give the spray bottle a few squirts and see who's interested - Widget and Gizmo normally love it, and Lofty will try to get between them and the water if she wants a shower, lol. I also put them on the playgym, and squirt over their heads a couple of times to see if they want a shower - if they do they'll start posturing, if not, they just fly off again.


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

i take mine in the shower with me about once a month. None of mine seem to like water and have consistently refused to ever use a bowl.


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine won't use a bowl either, but they do love to be misted.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine will get their feet wet but that's about all. I had a hen once who loved to bathe in a cabbage leaf. I would take one of the outer leaves and put a little water in it and set it in the cage. She would have a ball chewing and bathing at once...


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I bath them once a month now cos im scared of there beaks and upsetting them,
once sandy spots the aloe vera who knows whats coming


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

*Showering?*



Solace. said:


> I shower mine at least 2-3 times a week, if not they'll get a misting instead if it's warm enough outside.




Just wondering do u actually put them in the shower??? and if so wouldnt the shower be a bit to harsh?? or do they like it like how humans have a normal shower?

XX
Channie.


----------

